# احتاج ريموت طائرة لاسلكي



## بن عاطف (11 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعضاء رغم قلة وجودي بالملتقى ولكني ابشركم فقد تدربت عالطيران الشراعي براموتور والحمد لله صرت الان طيار شراعي ومن هوايتي الطيران فقد صنعت مؤخرا طائرة شراعيه جلايدر بطول مترين ونصف وقد تعطل علي الريموت الوحيد قبل اتمام العمليه والان احتاج الى ريموت طائرة لاسلكية من يستطيع ان يزودني فيه باليمن لان النموذج اصبح جاهز ولا ينقصه الا الريموت فقط وتقبلو تحياتي


----------



## abomgoode (27 مايو 2013)

الله يووووووووووووووووووووووووفقك


----------



## خالد شافي (21 مايو 2014)

الله يوفقك


----------



## myaweser (28 يوليو 2014)

عيد مبارك لجميع الاعضاء اما بمناسبة الموضوع فهناك اخي مواقع كثيرة تعطي ريموت جاهزة و لكل انواع المشاريع 
اما إدا رغبت في انجاز مشروع وحدك فاحببت دالك مع العلم اني مبتدأ ممكن ان اقدم يد العون 
واطلب لك بالتوفيق..


----------



## myaweser (28 يوليو 2014)

عيد مبارك لجميع الاعضاء اما بمناسبة الموضوع فهناك اخي مواقع كثيرة تعطي ريموت جاهزة و لكل انواع المشاريع 
اما إدا رغبت في انجاز مشروع وحدك فاحببت دالك مع العلم اني مبتدأ ممكن ان اقدم يد العون 
واطلب لك بالتوفيق..


----------



## m.abuans (28 يوليو 2014)

يمكنك شراء ريموت عن طريق موقع amazon.com او ebay.com
وسيصل الريموت إلى باب بيتك


----------

